# Removing bottle top



## babbybobby (Jan 4, 2010)

I just bought an antique seltzer bottle and need to remove the head for cleaning.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?  I am new to antique bottle world.  Thx.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I only have one seltzer with the top, and when I got it I discovered it screwed off into a few parts.  The screw part is between the lower lip of the metal top and the rest of the top.  I have a picture somewhere.  I don't know if that's how all of them were made though.  I'd be careful, it might need a pair of pliers, but they don't mix with bottles well.  Also, it's more difficult to re-assemble.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Babby,
 Welcome. RIB is correct. Usually you can unscrew the top by hand. The way to do it it to hold one hand on the glass of the neck so that your fingers are pressed into the lowest part of the top. Next, turn the part with the spout on it counterclockwise while holding the other part firmly so that it cannot move. I have shown a picture of this and I will hunt it down and post it in a minute.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a link to that other thread with pics. Hope this helps!
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-228008/mpage-1/key-seltzer%252Cbottle/tm.htm#228008

 If you cannot get it off, there is also a specialized tool that you can use. Here's a link to that one.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-54990/mpage-1/key-seltzer%252Copen/tm.htm#54990


----------



## babbybobby (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will give those a try. Much appreciated. []


----------

